# Upgrading to 13.0-RC5 & zpool problem on external USB drive problem.



## Alain De Vos (Apr 3, 2021)

After upgrading to 13.0-RC5 my zpools on USB drives are no longer automatically imported.
I fixed it by importing the zpool id's explicit in rc.local : E.g.:
zpool import -f 2296658633266446156
zpool import -f 17441234428618508281
The boot error is that the drive was accessed by another O.S. even if I did an explicit import on the same O.S.
[The zpools are upgraded]
Maybe my USB drive is detected too slowly, or something else ?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 3, 2021)

Did you update /etc? From /usr/src/UPDATING:

```
20200824:
        [...]
        Pool auto import behavior at boot has been moved from the kernel module
        to an explicit "zpool import -a" in one of the rc scripts enabled by
        zfs_enable=YES. This means your non-root zpools won't auto import until
        you upgrade your /etc/rc.d files.
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 3, 2021)

non-usb zpools are automatically imported even without "zpool import -a" in rc.local, weird even if they are non-root.
I currently added "zpool import -a" in rc.local and this works nice.
I want to put "/usr/local" on a seperate zfs but am afraid of it ...
I think I need to edit rc.d to run first rc.local , i.e. change the order. I have no idea.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 20, 2021)

Alain De Vos FYI <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/co...ng_after_upgrade_to_130rel/guzczyp/?context=2> where a cause was apparent *corruption of part of the base system*. (The underlying cause will not be known.)


My pool on an old slow mobile HDD on USB imports automatically without special attention. `14.0-CURRENT`, IIRC the same was true for `13.0-CURRENT`.


----------

